# Suggestions for lighting a malawi hap/peacock tank



## kmz (Jun 27, 2010)

Just picked up a Miracles 48" 4x54w T5HO fixture at a garage sale for $20 and after a bit of rewiring, got it to work like a charm.

Looking to use it on my 6ft 135 gallon mixed hap/peacock all male show tank (fish only, no plants). Currently using 6ft worth of hagen glo T5HO single fixtures with hagen 18K powerglo bulbs, and the colour, though very bight, seems a little washed out. When I put my old 48" single T8 fixture with a 8K daylight bulb, there is a much warmer colour to the tank.

I am looking for suggestions on what types of bulb to use in conjunction with 1 18K bulb that I have that is new.

Looking at the coralife colormax, 10K and actinic bulbs.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

that 4 bulb t5ho system is way more than you need and will probably cause a lot of algae. Personally I would just go with a 2 bulb t8 shop light with 2 6500 k bulbs. you just need to light the tank to see the fish, not grow plants.


----------



## exv152 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'd suggest a combo of giesemann aqua flora and midday


----------

